# Aquarium Services and Custom Aquariums



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

We have an aquarium services company that provides aquarium services from Chilliwack to Whistler and all in between.

We provide:

Custom aquariums, glass or acrylic, any shape, any size...
Custom cabinetry and stands
Aquarium Maintenance, commercial and residential, any schedule and on call
Emergency service 24/7 and vacation care
Healthcare
Life Support Systems, plumbing and computer systems
Aquascaping and tank renovations
and more!

Come check us out at http://www.aquaticescapes.ca

Cheers

Raf and Diana


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Amazing ! Good to know. Bookmarking your site for sure


----------

